# Driftwood Opinions



## TripleW (Apr 3, 2012)

I have recently set up my 220 gallon tank. I like what I have done with the driftwood so far but I fear that the wood is taking up too much swimming room in the tank. This tank is going to house hoplarchus psittacus which will need some space when full grown. Should I......

a) Leave it how it is

b) Split the driftwood up (its 4 different peices) and arrange it in two piles on each end

c) Keep the big piece in middle and get some "Branchy" (Manzinita comes to mind) driftwood to fill in throughout the tank.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1AMVnFUAvl3KB-K67HGrrYsYh8riWu38Fjw/view?usp=sharing

Thanks for the input!


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

How many psittacus you're planning on getting? If your thinking 4 to 6, then this tank should do for them. If pairing occurs at some point, they can get pretty aggressive with conspecifics, so it's important to have sight line breaks, which your present arrangement offers. You might want to think about some large plastic plants too, to define territories and provide refuge if and when aggression occurs. I personally would leave it the way it is. I'm not sure I would go with branchy manzanita in that it could result in scrapes / injuries on the fish. These are big fish (at least ultimately)and if you find swimming space is getting too small, you could remove a piece (or two). The driftwood / rocks that you have are in the 'scale' of the fish.


----------



## TripleW (Apr 3, 2012)

notho2000 said:


> How many psittacus you're planning on getting? If your thinking 4 to 6, then this tank should do for them. If pairing occurs at some point, they can get pretty aggressive with conspecifics, so it's important to have sight line breaks, which your present arrangement offers. You might want to think about some large plastic plants too, to define territories and provide refuge if and when aggression occurs. I personally would leave it the way it is. I'm not sure I would go with branchy manzanita in that it could result in scrapes / injuries on the fish. These are big fish (at least ultimately)and if you find swimming space is getting too small, you could remove a piece (or two). The driftwood / rocks that you have are in the 'scale' of the fish.


Thanks for the reply notho...it seems as your the man to talk to when it comes to psittacus. You are correct...I currently have 6 that have been growing out in a 75 and it is time to give them more space...

I was thinking the same thing (Line Breaks) when I came up with this set up. That is also why I put large flat rocks on each end of the driftwood so a pair could take their pick. I also plan on planting a couple large Amazon Swords or Jungle Val to aid in the process.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Sounds great. Good luck with them.
Jim


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

I think the driftwood looks awesome. I wouldn't change it. You can alwas change things around later if issues arise


----------



## TripleW (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Dude!

Here is a pic of the tank with all the wood...substrate...stones and Indian Almond Leaves. I still have a few more tweaks and I am wanting a couple large Amazon Swords as well. I also have 6 Striped Silver Dollars and two Geophagus Dicrozoster in it right now.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

TripleW said:


> Here is a pic of the tank with all the wood...substrate...stones and Indian Almond Leaves. I still have a few more tweaks and I am wanting a couple large Amazon Swords as well. I also have 6 Striped Silver Dollars and two Geophagus Dicrozoster in it right now.


That looks awesome!


----------

